# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Flora y Fauna dentro de la Ciudad

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Abro este nuevo tema para que hablemos, colguemos fotos, etc, de la fauna y la flora que se puede encontrar dentro de una ciudad, o en general en construcciones hechas por el ser humano, por ejemplo, un poste de la luz, o en el tejado de una casa... Espero vuestra colaboración en este tema. Empiezo yo con unas cuantas fotos de esta tarde en un solar en frente de mi casa. Espero que os gusten:

Flores:




Fauna:
Abejas




Avispas:






Me encanta esta:




Cardos:


Sigo en otro mensaje:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Palomas:


Hormigas voladoras:


Mezcla de voladoras y normales:






Verde:


Otra planta:


Y los típicos gatos:


Ahora un vídeo de las hormigas voladoras (en HD 720p):



Un cordial saludo desde Cehegín

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosas imágenes y estupenda idea la de abrir este hilo, ceheginero joven; muchas gracias por mostrarlas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

ceheginero joven buena idea, me han encantado las fotos que has hecho, parece mentira unas cuantas flores que están junto a nosotros y que las personas no sepan apreciar.
Todas las que cuelgues de este tipo seguro que a mi me gustan.
Algunas de ellas yo le podría poner su nombre, pero como siga abriendo frentes no voy a acabar ninguno.
No se si se puede decir pero hay va mi reputación.
Gracias por las fotos y un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> ceheginero joven buena idea, me han encantado las fotos que has hecho, parece mentira unas cuantas flores que están junto a nosotros y que las personas no sepan apreciar.
> Todas las que cuelgues de este tipo seguro que a mi me gustan.
> Algunas de ellas yo le podría poner su nombre, pero como siga abriendo frentes no voy a acabar ninguno.
> No se si se puede decir pero hay va mi reputación.
> Gracias por las fotos y un saludo.


Pues sí se puede decir, incluso puedes decir lo que quieras, siempre que respetes las normas del foro y en ellas no dice nada de mencionar si das o no reputación a alguien.
La página que ha abierto ceheginero joven es muy aleccionadora ya que nos hace mirar a nuestro rededor y ver que tenemos flora y fauna a nuestro alcance y variada.
No te preocupes frfmfrfm, si sabes algo y lo puedes poner seguro que alguno lo agradecerá si lo desconoce, aunque tardes tiempo, ya que el saber ni ocupa lugar ni tiene prisa.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> ceheginero joven buena idea, me han encantado las fotos que has hecho, parece mentira unas cuantas flores que están junto a nosotros y que las personas no sepan apreciar.
> Todas las que cuelgues de este tipo seguro que a mi me gustan.
> Algunas de ellas yo le podría poner su nombre, pero como siga abriendo frentes no voy a acabar ninguno.
> No se si se puede decir pero hay va mi reputación.
> Gracias por las fotos y un saludo.


Puedes poner lo que sea que no este en contra con las normas del foro, y por su puesto, gracias por la reputación que he recibido.
También será interesante saber el nombre de cada flor... Tomate tu tiempo frfmfrfm.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Tanto la flora com la fauna de las ciudades va creciendo cada dia, debido en parte por la introduccion de especies de otros lugares y que luego dejan por ahí y tambien por la atraccion que la comida facil ejerce sobre los animales.
Me parece una buena idea la de abrir este hilo, gracias y enhorabuena por la idea.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta flor es Oxalis pes-caprae es una especies de planta herbácea perteneciente a la familia de las oxalidáceas. Es bastante habitual en las cunetas de las carretera,  una de las primeras que florece, nosotros por aquí la llamamos agrios, la agriadura es causada por el ácido oxálico.
También es una planta invasora, si os fijais bien está por todos lados.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena idea al abrir éste hilo!!! Poco a poco lo iremos llenando ya que cerquita de nuestras casas tenemos mucha flora y fauna que enseñar!!
Un saludo a todos y muy buenas fotos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Gracias por los comentarios del tema y las fotos. Os dejo unas fotos mas de esta tarde, con las abejas polinizando en el solar de en frente de mi casa. Parece mentira que esto sea con un objetivo Sigma DC 18-200mm si estabilizador ni nada, así que imaginaros, me he tenido que acercar medio metro a las abejas para pillarlas en condiciones, y me he escapado sin picotazos jaja. Espero que os gusten:



En vuelo:














Y todo en la cima del montón de tierra del medio de la foto jeje:


Y una flor mas que ayer no fotografié:


Un saludo cordial

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo unas fotos de estos últimos días por los alrededores de mi casa. Algunas fotos las he hecho con el Sigma 18-200mm y otras con un Canon 70-300mm y un "tubo extensor" como lo llama mi padre, ya que es un tele-convertidor, pero como no le gustaba como salían las fotos con el, le quitó la lente que llevaba, y ahora no lleva nada, simplemente aumenta la longitud focal. Espero que os gusten:













Las flores que tenemos en casa:


Ya otra vez en los alrededores:


Las abejas de polen hasta los ojos, literalmente:




Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

+



Un saludo  cordial a todos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes las fotos artista... De la avispa sólo te ha faltado fotografiar, la matrícula!!
Muy buenas fotos y gracias por enseñarte lo que tienes tan cerca!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias ceheginero joven por esas fotos tan bonitas.
No hay muchas personas que tengan la sensibilidad de realizar este tipo de fotografías.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Precioso reportaje, ceheginero joven; muchas gracias por ponerlo a nuestra disposición.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Gracias ceheginero joven por esas fotos tan bonitas.
> No hay muchas personas que tengan la sensibilidad de realizar este tipo de fotografías.
> Un saludo.


Es cuestión de no acercarte mas de medio metro para no asustar al motivo. Lo demás, es tener la rapidez de enfocar manualmente antes de que se vaya.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menudas fotografías ceheginero.
Con tu permiso mi madre se quedará con algunas que le han encantado.

Saludos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

De acuerdo Federico. Me alegro de que os gusten las fotografías.
También da gusto que la gente se coja alguna foto para tenerla porque le ha encantado.

Saludos cordiales

----------


## Luján

Pongo aquí, por no abrir un hilo nuevo en micología, unos hongos que crecen en el parque al que solemos llevar a Luna.

Mirad el adjunto (es que sale demasiado grande, y paso de retocarla)

----------


## perdiguera

Pues no veo los hongos.
O la foto está recortada o tienen una forma como hojas de césped y no conozco ninguno así.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por la foto Luján. Perdiguera: Yo creo que los hongos son los tallos que salen al centro de la imagen, pero ya nos lo confirmará Luján.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias por la foto Luján. Perdiguera: Yo creo que los hongos son los tallos que salen al centro de la imagen, pero ya nos lo confirmará Luján.
> 
> Saludos


Puede ser, pero yo quizá me haya equivocado al entender hongos como setas, pueden existir hongos filamentosos de ésa forma, pero no son las setas que yo conozco. Luján nos sacará de dudas.

----------


## Luján

> Pues no veo los hongos.
> O la foto está recortada o tienen una forma como hojas de césped y no conozco ninguno así.





> Gracias por la foto Luján. Perdiguera: Yo creo que los hongos son los tallos que salen al centro de la imagen, pero ya nos lo confirmará Luján.
> 
> Saludos





> Puede ser, pero yo quizá me haya equivocado al entender hongos como setas, pueden existir hongos filamentosos de ésa forma, pero no son las setas que yo conozco. Luján nos sacará de dudas.


Efectivamente, me refería a los filamentos blancos del centro de la imagen.

Hay hongos de muy diversos tipos, como las setas, los de las uñas, los que conforman el musgo... tanto macroscópicos como microscópicos.


Si este año salen y las puedo fotografiar, os mostraré imágenes de otro tipo de hongo, esta vez con más forma de seta que salen también en la misma zona.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Mirad la fotografía que he echo esta tarde de una mosca, todo con la Canon EOS 500D y el Sigma 18-200mm increibles las fotos que te pueden salir. Por cierto, la foto lleva un montón de recorte, no os creáis que el zoom óptico daba tanto de sí. Espero que os guste:




Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante Ceheginero joven... casi se le ven las tripas!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos!

Os dejo una fotografía tomada el pasado lunes, cuando intentando cazar una tormenta, de paseo por el Casco Antiguo de Cehegín me encontré con este individuo en medio de una de las calles. Espero que os guste la foto:



Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y qué hace hace una ardilla en una calle del casco antiguo de Cehegín?
O hay un parque arbolado cerca o a alguien se le ha escapado.

----------


## Luján

> Efectivamente, me refería a los filamentos blancos del centro de la imagen.
> 
> Hay hongos de muy diversos tipos, como las setas, los de las uñas, los que conforman el musgo... tanto macroscópicos como microscópicos.
> 
> 
> Si este año salen y las puedo fotografiar, os mostraré imágenes de otro tipo de hongo, esta vez con más forma de seta que salen también en la misma zona.


Lo prometido es deuda.

La imagen que puse en este hilo anteriormente, debería ir mejor en el hilo de "unas setas urbanas", pero ya que está aquí, sigo con otros hongos que salen en el mismo parque, y además una autovía hormiguera.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Hasta esta mañana, estaba algo liado con los exámenes y no he tenido mucho tiempo para vosotros, pero esta tarde tendré un poco mas. Os dejo esta fotografía tomada hace unas horas en mi terraza, de esta libélula que se ha pasado por aquí, posándose en las cuerdas para tender la ropa:



Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de hoy de mi gata con su cría, que aún no tiene un mes de vida (el padre tiene el mismo color que el gatito, aunque algo más oscuro):

















Un cordial saludo a todos,

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenos días a todos. Os dejo unas fotografías de lo que parecen unos buitres leonados, los he visto pasar desde mi casa, por eso pongo aquí las fotografías. La verdad es que en esto no soy muy bueno, para eso tenemos a Los terrines







Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Juanjo, seguro que son buitres leonados, los has cazado muy bien.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Juanjo, a mí también me gustan mucho; lo que pasa es que debían de estar a mucha altura, lo que complica mucho las tomas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Juanjo, a mí también me gustan mucho; lo que pasa es que debían de estar a mucha altura, lo que complica mucho las tomas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Además, las fotos no las hice con el Sigma 50-500mm. Fue con un Canon 70-300mm, ojalá hubiera tenido puesto el otro, hubieran salido algo mejor. Las originales no tienen nada que ver con estas que pongo...

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo ahora estoy disparando con un Sigma 70/200  f2.8 estabilizado al que le pongo un duplicador 2*, y creo que me da más calidad que el Sigma 150/500, y, además, pesa algo menos; de todas formas creo que el Sigma 50/150 es superior al mío. A ver si te animas a ir manejándolo, aunque seguro que el peso es un problema.

Yo hoy  de vuelta del campo he pasado por Monfragüe y he podido fotografiar el aterrizaje espectacular de un leonado en el salto del gitano que voy a subir en el hilo correspondiente dentro de un momento (ahora lo está cargando Picasa).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes! Os voy a poner unas imagenes que tome ayer de un almendro en el casco urbano de Cehegín y de algunas flores que crecen en el solar que hay al lado de mi casa.

Espero que os gusten:


















Saludos cordiales

----------

